# Our First Moderator



## Dave

ILMC has grown a good amount since we first opened. We're getting noticed in search engines and around various websites. While this is a good thing, it can also bring spammers. I'm sure you've seen posts here advertising phones and other non-sense posts. This is spam.

Unfortunately, I can't be on all the time to get rid of this. So to help, we've brought on our first moderator. Let's all give a warm welcome to kendal, who will be helping me patrol the forums to make sure the spammers and their posts aren't seen.  This is a great honor for one of our most active members.

Congratulations kendal!


----------



## kendal

thank you very much.


----------



## Mom2Jack

Welcome


----------



## Upstate Ollie

Welcome


----------



## sperry

oh thats great good for you kendal good for you


----------

